# How do I..



## dung (Jul 1, 2011)

make this desk?


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

You asking for plans or what it's made of?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

thermoforming


----------



## dung (Jul 1, 2011)

The website says its made of wood, but plans would be nice.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

What's the site? I should warn you that stealing someones design is a highly debatable practice. Some find it worse then war crimes while others think it a high form of praise. 

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*please include website link*

you can laminate thin plys to form curved panels...if you have large forms and many clamps or male/female forms and great pressure.
That size would be better made with 2 large flat slabs connected by a curved section laminate. ...less clamps and less work. Like these: http://www.spalaminates.co.uk/products/curved.asp
You can use "bending plywood" like this:


----------



## dung (Jul 1, 2011)

The website is http://en.alparda.com.tr/urunDetay.aspx?uid=1


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The shape for the desk is really not that hard to do. You can use full sheets of plywood, and cut kerfs where the curve is to be. They can be cut with a TS, hand held circular saw, or a router. 

The distance between the kerf cuts, and the depth, will determine how easy the bend will be made. For a bend like that, the kerfs would be on the inside of the curve. You would be best to use two sheets of 3/4" plywood. 


Once the kerfs are cut, and the sheet will bend, brace the ends to maintain uniformity of the curve. Fill the kerf cuts with Bondo. You'll have to do it in many applications, as your catalyst mix starts kicking off to dry in a few minutes. For the fill side, just sand smooth. The final shape can be laminated with HPL (like Formica) like this.



For the pedestal, It can be done the same way, or curve forms can be cut like a skeleton, and bending plywood used as a skin. Here's an example. Another example.













 







.


----------



## dung (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I will upload pics from the build.


----------



## obscuredcherub (Jul 6, 2011)

Thermoforming is the way to go.


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

wow the size of the steam room that would take!


----------



## WoodRic (Jun 17, 2009)

Personally, I'd make a hardwood "frame" for the inside (torque box style), then skin it with a veneer, or a thin ply. The veneer would wrap around the curve fairly easily. Then either finish the wood, or laminate it to suit your taste.

The end result would be strong, and light, and fairly easy to build.
Same for the pedestal. Make a wood frame, and then skin it.


----------

